# Removing your own postings



## pneumasax (Nov 13, 2003)

How can you remove your own postings if it can be done at all?


----------



## littlewailer (Jan 28, 2006)

When you are viewing the post you want to remove go to "Edit Post" at the bottom of the post.

Select the text in the post and delete it. Replace the text with the words "Deleted Post".


Or ask a moderator to delete the post.

You can not edit posts in the marketplace.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

We DO NOT encourage deletion of posts, and after an initial amount of time has passed after posting, the user is no longer able to do so without the review and assistance of the administrator staff. In such cases, there needs to be a valid reason for doing so.

As Littlewailer mentioned, members are never permitted to self edit posts in the Marketplace to maintain integrity with sales transactions, and a preserved record.


----------

